# Tiny Training Treats



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm always on the lookout for tiny training treats for Nikki. I was using Zuke's but I found something better from _The Honest Kitchen_. They are called, "Pecks," and they have buffalo, blueberries, eggs, and organic coconut oil in them. They are the size of kibble. I got them from Only Natural Pet online. Just thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I too am always looking for tiny treats. Lately I've been giving them plain dried peas that I buy at Whole Foods, but the ingredients in these sound good, and Susie and Sadie would probably be a bit more excited about these than dried peas...lol!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I always suggest these treats, because you can break them apart into little bits and the ingredients are simpley chicken or beef. They are freeze dried, and Clifford loves them. I use them on his food, and it helps him in gobbling up his food, otherwise he may eat or not. I like to be on a schedule so I know when he needs to poop, and it is like clock work. Heres the link: Carnivore Crunch


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Those treats sound wonderful.......I will check that website out. Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Links? Thanks. Also are they chewy or crunchy. I like to use the chewy ones--that's also what Ollie's former obedience class instructor suggested as well. The quicker they can chew and swallow the better as opposed to sitting there and crunching away, which is distracting to them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use:
Natural Balance roll cut into tiny pieces (pea sized)
Buddy Biscuit soft chewy treats broken into tiny pieces (pea sized)
Hot dog (ok, so I use tofu hot dogs LOL) cut into tiny pieces


The buddy biscuit ones Soda is nutso for but are a little pricey so we only use them for agility.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I also use Wellness puppy treats and I cut them in half. I like the Honest Kitchen Pecks because I don't have to cut anything...  And I know hubby would forget to cut a larger treat and give her the whole thing. So the Pecks stay on the counter for her training reward.


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (East83rd @ May 23 2008, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=581280


> I'm always on the lookout for tiny training treats for Nikki. I was using Zuke's but I found something better from _The Honest Kitchen_. They are called, "Pecks," and they have buffalo, blueberries, eggs, and organic coconut oil in them. They are the size of kibble. I got them from Only Natural Pet online. Just thought I'd pass it on.[/B]


Thank you for posting this! I just ordered some for my 4 month old maltese. It's been hard training her because she isn't interested in the treats I give her. I will let you know how she likes this!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have always used Dr. Becker's Bites - They break up into tiny pieces and dogs go nutz for them. Izzy will do anything for a Becker bite. She also loves the Carnivore kisses from Stella and Chewy's I put them in her Canine Genius and she is busy for hours. 

Leslie


----------

